# Barsch in Ostseehäfen!



## sebastian_h (4. Januar 2009)

so jungs...jetzt wird euer wissen gebraucht^^

das es in den ostseehäfen (neustadt oder heilligenhafen) schöne barsche gibt is mir mittlerweile bekannt..

doch hat sich jemand ma spezieller mit dieser angelei auf ostseebarsche beschäftigt????

jetzt wo hecht und zander in SH schonzeit haben, wäre es doch ne gute alternative auf stachelritter zu fischen...

kann jemand vllt eine besonders dafür geigneten hafen nennen???war jemand schon ma los????und lohnt sich das überhaupt ma auszuprobieren???

danke euch für eure antworten::

mfg 

sebastian


----------



## barschzocker1961 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

in irgendeinen hecht war ein bericht darüber garnelen sollen top sein


----------



## sebastian_h (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

garnelen sind mit sicherheit ein top köder...doch ich hatte eher vor aktives spinnfischen zu betreiben...


----------



## barschzocker1961 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

joa die haben da noch mit gumifischen in braunt gefischt diese sollten die  garnelen imitieren und wenn darauf nichts ging haben die mit schockfarben gefischt


----------



## sebastian_h (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

das hört sich doch schon ma besser an....

noch niemand eigene fangerlebnisse gehabt????

kommt schon ran an die tasten...

:q


----------



## prignitz_angler (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

niendorfer hafen  geht auch immer was...


----------



## Klaus S. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Travemünde/Priwall in ca. 1 Std. ein 10 Liter Eimer voll mit Barschen zwischen 30 und 45cm. Hab sowas vorher nicht für möglich gehalten... nur große Fische :q

Hab sie alle auf einen 4er Mepps in Silber geangelt...


----------



## boot (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Ich habe in der Schlei welche gefangen dort ist es auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Wassermännchen (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Hätte auch mal Lust das Anzutesten!!! Man könnte sich ja mal Treffen und die Sache in Angriff nehmen!
Eigentlich müßten doch auch die Garnelen Imitationen (Fliegen) vom Meerforellen Fischen am Sbiro geschleppt gehen....

Gruß Micha


----------



## Micky (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Barsche in der Ostsee/Häfen sind anscheinend nicht außergewöhnlich...

Am 14.01.2006 - mit dem Belly vor Sehlendorf. Der Dorsch hatte ca. 50cm und im Maul hatte er noch einen "Beifang". Zwei auf einen Streich #6:q


----------



## Klaus S. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*



Micky schrieb:


> Der Dorsch hatte ca. 50cm und im Maul hatte er noch einen "Beifang". Zwei auf einen Streich #6:q



Ein neuer Dorschköder.... #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Petri zum super Fang!!! Werd ich dieses Jahr auch noch versuchen gute Barsche zu fangen. Und wenn es 2 Eimer voll sind.... Die kommen schööön in lecker Bierteig und dann gibt es wieder ein Familienfest erster Sahne #6#6#6! Und wenn einer 200 Barsche fängt.... Immer so viel, wie man auch verwerten kann. So weit so gut! Weitermachen...#6#6#6


----------



## Hai2 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

also lust hätte ich schon mal in Neustadt oä Gewässern anzugreifen...


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Moin Moin ,
im Hafen Lippe Nähe Howachter Bucht soll es auch nicht schlecht sein , wenn man auf Barsche zocken will |supergri . Mein Tipp ist aber immer noch Hafen von Neustadt mit Drop Shot als Köder Garnele (Fliege oder Natur ) |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## sebastian_h (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

also wenn man das hier so raushört, dann is wohl ein versuch im neustädter hafen wohl der beste tipp#6


----------



## sebastian_h (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

kann mir irgendjemand vllt sagen, wo man die garnelenimitationen bekommt???


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Moin Moin ,


sebastian_h schrieb:


> kann mir irgendjemand vllt sagen, wo man die garnelenimitationen bekommt???



jupp , im Angelladen direkt am Neustädter Hafen :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Christian D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Garnelenimitationen sind in jedem Fliegenfischerladen zu finden....onlineshops natürlich auch. ''Wenn du fliegenfischer im Bekanntenkreis hast, wirst du auch bei denen fündig werden. 

Ansonsten gibts ja auch noch den Trick mit  dem Kescher, der über Sandgrund geschleift wird. Damit hat man dann das natürliche Pendant.


----------



## s_rathje (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

das klingt ja alles super. gibt es hier zufällig jemanden, der sich im raum kiel auskennt?
im laboer hafen is das angeln meines wissens nach verboten. 
vllt. weiß ja jemand, wie es in der kieler hörn mit fisch aussieht?


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*



sebastian_h schrieb:


> kann mir irgendjemand vllt sagen, wo man die garnelenimitationen bekommt???






Hier zum Beispiel...

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Fliegenfischen/Kuestenfliegen:::67_88.html


----------



## sebastian_h (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

danke jungs für die infos


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

So hab dieses sehr Interessante Thema etwas bereinigt. Sollten dabei 
wichtige Informationen unter die Ketten geraten sein entschuldigt 
dieses bitte und pflegt sie einfach nach.

Der Anstifter hat ja jetzt erstmal ein bisschen AB Pause ich hoffe, 
dass es jetzt hier sachlich bleibt.


----------



## boot (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Ich habe bei ebay welche gesehen,schau doch da mal.Garnelen


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> im Hafen Lippe Nähe Howachter Bucht soll es auch nicht schlecht sein , wenn man auf Barsche zocken will |supergri . Mein Tipp ist aber immer noch Hafen von Neustadt mit Drop Shot als Köder Garnele (Fliege oder Natur ) |supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Eine Frage Micha, beißen die Barsche dort das ganze Jahr oder ist jetzt da Ruhe?|kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Moin Moin ,


Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Eine Frage Micha, beißen die Barsche dort das ganze Jahr oder ist jetzt da Ruhe?|kopfkrat


würde es in der wärmern Zeit versuchen ab April . Jetzt ist es ein wenig zu kalt und das Wasser ist ja auch nicht gerade tief unter der Brücke in Richtung Binnenwasser .
Binnenwasser ist das Stichwort :q , da ist das angeln verboten auch unter der Brücke in selbiges zu werfen . Auch auf der Brücke selber nicht angeln , könnte Ärger geben . Das angeln ist erlaubt auf der Seite großer Parkplatz mit den Stein der rollt , nicht verwechseln mit mir , ich rolle auch durch die Gegend :q, bis zum Studio "Küstenwache" . Wie es im Bootshafen aussieht , keine Ahnung . Von der Brücke wo Jens seine Boote liegen hat bis zum Hafencaffee ist es verboten.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> würde es in der wärmern Zeit versuchen ab April . Jetzt ist es ein wenig zu kalt und das Wasser ist ja auch nicht gerade tief unter der Brücke in Richtung Binnenwasser .
> Binnenwasser ist das Stichwort :q , da ist das angeln verboten auch unter der Brücke in selbiges zu werfen . Auch auf der Brücke selber nicht angeln , könnte Ärger geben . Das angeln ist erlaubt auf der Seite großer Parkplatz mit den Stein der rollt , nicht verwechseln mit mir , ich rolle auch durch die Gegend :q, bis zum Studio "Küstenwache" . Wie es im Bootshafen aussieht , keine Ahnung . Von der Brücke wo Jens seine Boote liegen hat bis zum Hafencaffee ist es verboten.
> ...




OK danke , ich werde es dann mal versuchen, kannst ja dann auch mal dazukommen#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Moin Moin ,


Svenno 02 schrieb:


> OK danke , ich werde es dann mal versuchen, kannst ja dann auch mal dazukommen#h


können wir gerne machen :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ayla (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Moin ,
Im Hafen Lippe ist das Angeln meinen Wissens ganz verboten .
Heiligenhafen hab ich mal versucht .aber kein Glück gehabt .
Hinterher hörte ich dann ,an vielen Stellen im Hafen
ist auch Angelverbot .In Neustadt hab ich beim Aalangeln
fast immer 2-3 gute Barsche dabei .Auf Wurm !Mich selbst
würde Travemünde mal reizen. Mal sehen .

Ayla#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Das wird das Hauptproblem sein, hab bis jetzt noch nie drauf geachten aber 
ich bin mir sicher, das es in Kiel, Eckernförde und Damp nicht anders aussieht.

Zumindest hab ich da auch noch nie jemanden Angeln gesehen. 
Ausnahme Eckernförde Mole da aber nur nach außen.


----------



## HerrRossi_ (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Hallo,

darf man denn am Neustädter Hafen überall Angeln? Zählt das alles zur Ostsee oder braucht man einen Erlaubnisschein? Gibt es sichtbare Grenzen wo man die Rute schwingen darf |supergri ud wo nicht?


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Moin Moin ,


HerrRossi_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darf man denn am Neustädter Hafen überall Angeln? Zählt das alles zur Ostsee oder braucht man einen Erlaubnisschein? Gibt es sichtbare Grenzen wo man die Rute schwingen darf |supergri ud wo nicht?



für den Hafen brauchste nur den Jahresfischereischein . Aber Achtung : die Boote haben immer Vorfahrt und wer meint seine Pose oder ähnliches nicht schnell genug aus dem Weg zu bekommen hat schlechte Karten . Da wo hab ich in Posting 25 beschrieben |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## HerrRossi_ (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Ah, jetzt raff ichs, dachte das hätte sich auf den Hafen Lippe bezogen, deshalb drübergelesen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Charly_Brown (4. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> ...
> Das angeln ist erlaubt auf der Seite großer Parkplatz mit den Stein der rollt ...
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Kannst mir das mal bitte erläutern, oder mir eine kruze ON schicken? Als Kieler sagt mir dat nichts, und an der frei Küste gibts so viele Beschränkungen ja nicht, wie im Hafen... ;-)


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Moin Moin ,


Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Kannst mir das mal bitte erläutern, oder mir eine kruze ON schicken? Als Kieler sagt mir dat nichts, und an der frei Küste gibts so viele Beschränkungen ja nicht, wie im Hafen... ;-)


wenn Du von Kiel/Schönberg über Plön nach Neustadt fährst ist kurz vorm Hafen eine Ampel an der links die Polizei und rechts das Arbeitsamt ist . Ca.50 m weiter ist rechts der Parkplatz mit dem "rollenden Stein"  . Auf dieser Seite in Richtung Ostsee darfste bis zur Absperrung angeln . Auf der anderen Seite nicht , den da liegen die Leihboote vom Angeltreff und auch befinden sich dort viele andere Boote

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Moin, Moin!
Was machen den eigentlichen die aktuellen Barschmeldungen aus Neustadt? Ist dort schon was rausgekommen in den letzten Tagen? Hat Kalles Angelshop eigentlich auch frische Garnellen (Krabben)? Will damit mal auf Barsch gehen.
Bis denn, Marco


----------



## fischflotz (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Moin,
würde mich auch interessieren. Wie sieht es zur Zeit aus mit den Fischen im Hafen.

Gruß
flotz


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*



Micky schrieb:


> Barsche in der Ostsee/Häfen sind anscheinend nicht außergewöhnlich...



wohl nicht .... damals beim Tauchen hab ich unter Wasser richtige Schwärme gesehen


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Travemünde/Priwall in ca. 1 Std. ein 10 Liter Eimer voll mit Barschen zwischen 30 und 45cm. Hab sowas vorher nicht für möglich gehalten... nur große Fische :q
> 
> Hab sie alle auf einen 4er Mepps in Silber geangelt...




wow ... wenn das mal nicht ne schöne Strecke ist ....


----------



## spin89 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

Ich denke ich werde es demnächst dann auch mal in Angriff nehmen auf die Barsche loszugehen in den Häfen klingt ja äusserst interessant ,Ich konnte letztes Jahr auf Rügen mit kleinen Gufis sowie Zockern gute Barsche in den Häfen bekommen


----------



## spin89 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*

War zufällig mal jemand los in travemünde oder neustadt? wollt das we eigentlich mal los dorthin auf barsch.Gruss Spin89


----------



## Timchen (19. November 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wohl nicht .... damals beim Tauchen hab ich unter Wasser richtige Schwärme gesehen


 
Seitdem in Neustadt die Spundwand neu gemacht wurde, habe ich im Hafen kaum noch Barsche gesehen. Dieses Jahr wurden im Sommer von den Kindern erstmals wieder ein paar gefangen, aber kein Vergleich zu früheren Zeiten. Im Herbst/Winter mag es anders sein.

Beste Grüße

Timchen


----------



## Timchen (19. November 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*



Milan.Lüb.Bucht schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!
> Was machen den eigentlichen die aktuellen Barschmeldungen aus Neustadt? Ist dort schon was rausgekommen in den letzten Tagen? Hat Kalles Angelshop eigentlich auch frische Garnellen (Krabben)? Will damit mal auf Barsch gehen.
> Bis denn, Marco


 
Einmal in Neustadt mit dem Kescher an der Spundwand entlangziehen ...


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Barsch in Ostseehäfen!*



spin89 schrieb:


> War zufällig mal jemand los in travemünde oder neustadt? wollt das we eigentlich mal los dorthin auf barsch.Gruss Spin89



Auch mal wieder los?

Würde mich natürlich interessieren, musst nur warten bis Micha antwortet:q:vik:


----------

